# Eigenen privaten DynDNS Service einrichten



## meilon (13. August 2006)

Hallo!
Ich habe einen Linuxserver (Debian drauf). Dieser hat auch seine eigene IP und seine Domain. Ich habe auch volle Kontrolle über den DNS, auch die Nameserver-Einträge. Jetzt möchte ich auf dem Server einen Nameserver betreiben (BIND ist schon drauf), mit dem ich DynDNS für meine Domain erstellen kann.

Das Problem:
Wie richte ich das ganze ein? Und wie kann ich Programme nutzten (die meißten besitzten eine Fritz-box, die ja ein integriertes DynDNS Update hat) damit die IP auch geupdated wird. Und die neue Sub-Domain soll auch innerhalb von Minuten auf die richtige IP zeigen, ist das möglich?

Da ich in diesem Gebiet totaler Neuling bin, ersuche ich eure Hilfe! Ich weiß nicht, wonach ich googeln soll, damit ich HowTo's o.ä. finde.

MfG
meilon


----------



## Azi (14. August 2006)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich denke es geht so:
Die haben selber ein paar Rechner. Und auf diesen Rechnern legen sie Subdomains an. Und beim Aufrufen dieser Subdomain wird die Anfrage von diesem Rechner auf deinen weitergeleitet. Man müsste für jede Subdomain eine iptables-Filter-Regel erstellen, die das alles zur richtigen IP weiterleitet.
So denke ich, funktioniert es, aber sicher bin ich mir wie gesagt nicht.


----------



## snowtom (14. August 2006)

Bind(9) Zonen Datei öffnen und Domain hinzufügen wie bei Apache virtual Hosting. Danach machst Du noch ein Script mit einer Schnittstelle das Clients dies auswerten können und updaten können.


----------



## meilon (14. August 2006)

Okay, ich habe mal Webmin aktiviert und probiert:

Inhalt der /etc/bind/named.conf.local
zone "domain.de" {
	type master;
	file "/etc/bind/domain.de.hosts";
	};Inhalt der /etc/bind/domain.de.hosts$ttl 12H
domain.de.	IN	SOA	www.domain.de. dyndns.domain.de. (
			1155474350
			5M
			3600
			5M
			12H )
domain.de.	IN	NS	ns1.domain.de.
home.domain.de.	IN	A	<home IP>
domain.de.	IN	NS	ns2.domain.de.
mail.domain.de.	IN	MX	100 <server IP>
mail2.domain.de.	IN	MX	90 <server IP>
developer.domain.de.	IN	PTR	<server IP>home.domain.de soll dann meine IP wiedergeben.>nslookup home.domain.de ns1.domain.de
Server:  <Revers Lookup>
Address:  <server IP>

Name:    home.domain.de
Address:  <home IP>Demnach arbeitet der Nameserver auf meinem Server korrekt.>nslookup home.domain.de
Server:  fritz.fonwlan.box
Address:  192.168.178.1

DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
DNS request timed out.
    timeout was 2 seconds.
*** Zeitüberschreitung bei Anforderung an fritz.fonwlan.boxAber global weiß keiner davon, bei nur domain.de kommt aber die IP des Servers. Scheint nun an an der Domaineinstellung zu liegen.

Also neue Frage: Wie stelle ich bei Server4You den vServer korrekt ein?

mfg

meilon


----------

